# The things we can't do



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I thought that it might be fun to have a thread in this forum too about the things we can't do. I can't have meals with other people unless I can get away quickly.


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Hi, Just as important, remind yourself of all the things you can do, you can have a meal anytime you want, lots of people can't. It is a hard decision but, from your posts, you have really done all your research, tried everything else responsibly, why not try LEAP (and I have no personal interest).Also really think you should get the small intestine bacterial overgrowth test. Best wishes,Carol


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks, carol


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

OK I'll bite. Here's my Big Three:I can't ride a Harley anymore. [Could not pick it up if I dropped it]I cannot grow hair on a certain spot on the top of my head anymore.[But I can still do the Palm Beach Combover combined with over-the shoulder hair length elsewhere, and then pull it into a ponytail thus cleverly hiding this inability from no one but myself.]I cannot type even one sentence without making a typo.[Probably because by the time my 2 fingers are typing it I stopped thinking about it long ago and have gone on to something else. This may be more an issue of senility than agility.] _____________________________________I'll bet you wanted us to post stuff we cannot do because of our IBS. Well, it does not stop me anymore unless I stupidly stop myself by eating something I KNOW I should not.So I guess that's (4). Sometimes I just can't help myself!







What was this weeks' screwup? Eaing part of StephanieNL's Dairy Queen Ice Cream Cone.







MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Oh no, MIKE! PLEASE NO COMB OVERS!! Why do balding men think that looks good??? OK- things I can't do:no more bikinis (3 kids=killer stretch marks)can't stay up until 2am and then get up for work the next day at 7am and get by with catching up the following night (good old college days)can't eat wheat with abandon (pizza, spaghetti, donuts- Krispy Kreme!, rolls)But after that, not too much! HUgs,LisaP.S. Mike, Sorry to hear about your Dairy Queen fiasco...


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Good point Lisa! Bald men should be proud!Some of the most attractive men I've ever known were bald - the #1 being, of course........Patrick Stewart! (I don't know him, but I feel like I do from hearing him speak at a convention several years ago, and interviews, etc.







)One day I was in the elevator and a bald gray-haired businessman got on. After he pushed the button and turned with his back to me, I saw he had his gray hair in a little tiny knot at the back! It was the cutest thing! Unfortunately I didn't have the nerve to say anything.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

__________________________________"Oh no, MIKE! PLEASE NO COMB OVERS!! Why do balding men think that looks good??? " __________________________________Do't worry I am exaggerating for literary effect. It is on a spot that you could not possible comb over AND have a ponytail at the same time. What happens is some hair comes from the right to the back, some from the left to the back, meets in the middle and is held together in harmony by some elastic fixative, leaving a spsot on top which, if you are taller than me, reflects light to a certain degree suggestive of flesh tones. Fortunately, few women are taller than me, and most othe men have enough trouble of their own at my age than to worry about my pate. _____________________________________"Bald men should be proud!" _____________________________________Especially in this town. From here down to Boca Raton there seems to be a strong correlation between balding head and the frequency of appearence of young surgically-sculpted blondes attached to the right arm and, via a discrete, almost invisible, chain connected to the left rear pocket where the wallet resides. Very curious connection. What could it mean?







____________________________________"Patrick Stewart! " ____________________________________Hell, with that voice, honey, he could look like Pewee Herman and be sexy. Probably among the coolest voices ever recorded. Though he kind went over the top in that cable movie where he was a Texas Rancher and his daughters went against him...what was that fiasco? I saw it and it was almost painful yet I could not look away simply because it was him.







Hey, need to break your concentration? Imagine HIM with IBS, and he is in the next stall. Imagine his utterances....







____________________________________", I saw he had his gray hair in a little tiny knot at the back! " ____________________________________Yeah, eventually it gets thin enough that the ponytail won't hold...sort of flies around like straw so ya gotta do that....or he worked for a Law Firm and he was NOT a Senior partner, thus free to do whatever he damn well pleases.Tales from The Gray Side.







MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Mike and others, you guys are a riot. Must read this thread more thoroughly when I get a chance. Just dropped by briefly to see the action


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

The things I can't do anymore-pretend I am young and good looking and slim. The only way my mouth curves the right side up is if I look at a mirror which inverts images.Mike, it is not in the looks, it is in the heart and character and moral fiber. You get the drift? Or atleast that is how I console myself







.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

No consolation, Bonniei! Its the truth!!I am so glad to read you haven't gone for the comb over, Mike! The ponytail the way you do it sounds just fine!Hugs,Lisa


----------



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

I can't 'do coffee' any more. No adult drinks for me, strictly lukewarm herbal tea.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"it is in the heart and character and moral fiber"I probably got more soluble fiber than moral fiber.MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

LOL, Mike. I should have known that was coming.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks Washoe lisa


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

Bald Is Beautiful


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)




----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

The graphic is so funny, ohnometo


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LMAO


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

> quote:he was a Texas Rancher and his daughters went against him...what was that fiasco?


I don't have cable so didn't see it, but I remember reading about it in TV Guide - it was a version of King Lear. No, I'm not joking!









> quote:with that voice, honey, he could look like Pewee Herman and be sexy


He has nice legs too!BTW it seems I've grown up - for about the past 2 years I've been more interested in the way a man treats me than how he looks... The only ones I rule out are self-concious short men because I like wearing heels... Or men from cultures that clash, because I'm not good at dealing with that







Or men who don't take care of themselves.


----------

